# Cutest Kitten Ever!!!!



## Apollo1 (May 23, 2009)

just wanted to share with you a picture of out 5 week old BSH Juno!! she's just the cutest thing ever!!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: bet you cant wait


----------



## Apollo1 (May 23, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: bet you cant wait


she's with us now! my 2 brits had there first litter!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: even better no waiting


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw she's absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

She is lovely! Beautiful.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww how cute........:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

AWW she is a little stunner!

D xx


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Your so lucky....gorgeous....have to wait 6 weeks for mine! :frown:


----------



## Apollo1 (May 23, 2009)

HollyM said:


> Your so lucky....gorgeous....have to wait 6 weeks for mine! :frown:


it will all be worth it!!!!!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Such a beautiful face..


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Ahhhh those piercing blue eyes! :001_tt1:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh my god she gorgeous!!!!

Makes me broody for another kitten (getting mine spayed tomorrow ~ no kittens in this house  )


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

Juno is GORGE! Have you got any more pics of her so we can see what she looks like now? x


----------

